# 2014 Altima outside Temp always reads -40F



## freezecone (May 15, 2014)

Really like my Altima only outside temp reading on dash screen stuck at -40F. Tried resetting the display but no change. Any Ideas besides taking it to the dealer? No problems with anything else.


----------



## worthirt (May 21, 2013)

Have you changed anything? How many miles are on it?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There's a sensor for temp in the front of the car behind grill, I would start by inspecting that for damage.


----------

